# Hyperion Smartview Excel Add In



## Mulliganja (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone use Hyperion SmartView which is an Excel Add in? 

I'm having a problem with a SmartView schedule that is using Get Values from HFM.  Anytime you make a change to the file the file increases in size (11MB to 22MB) and my users are having problems opening them.  Is there any way to reduce the size of the files within Excel?


----------

